# phuket



## arsenal9

need some info regarding phuket and the TEFL course there. and once you get your certificate and have a degree from a college in the states is finding a job possible teaching english? how are the rents? i am single and 33 years old so i only need a studio or a small place as long as it has private bath and restroom. if i try to live a normal life style i mean dont go out and party everynight just enjoy the city and go out for a drink or two on the weeknds. i have some info but i need to get more so to be sure what's situation there? any advise and help will be appreciated also if any other towns anyone thinks that is pretty quite and is not as busy as bangkok or pataya i will appreciate it


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum! A couple of our regular posters live on Phuket, so you should get some good information if they check in soon.


----------



## singto

Phuket is a pretty piss poor place to teach English. You're much better served teaching in Bangkok or some smaller city.


----------



## arsenal9

*well*



singto said:


> Phuket is a pretty piss poor place to teach English. You're much better served teaching in Bangkok or some smaller city.


i didnt ask about the quality of the city i asked about the course and the expenses there, and obviously bangkok has more opportunities since it is much busier city so thanks but no thanks my friend


----------



## singto

I'm not speaking of the quality of the city, I'm speaking of the job opportunities. The number of English schools in Phuket can be counted on your hands which is why for someone like you, a person who doesn't know jack about the country, it's the best place to start. But have it your way, come to Phuket. If you have a college degree you don't need a TEFL to get a job.

You're asking for answers to questions that have a wide range of answers. How much is rent? Between approximately 6000 baht and 80,000. How much is food? If you spend 200 baht a day this equals 6000 baht. If you go grocery shopping like most middle class people, you can spend 1000 baht a week or 5000. It all depends. 

A better way of getting the information you want is simply to say, "I have XXX $ per month. Is this enough and what can I do with it." You keep asking the same questions and the answers are the same but you need to be more specific.


----------



## Zark

There is actually a pretty decent job market on Phuket. Yes, smaller than Bangkok, of course - but plenty of opportunity in the schools and resorts.

A good place to take a look would be TeachEnglishPhuket dot com. (Sorry, I can't post URLs yet - as a newbie on this site)

Schools like Kajonkietsuksa are desperately short for this semester. Satree Phuket just advertised in the Phuket Gazette - you can find the advert on the online classified pages at PhuketGazette dot net. Dara Samuth is always looking for teachers as well.

I believe you can find the URLs for all those schools on the Teach English Phuket site.

Many of the resorts have quite decent positions - particularly if you have any experience in the hospitality industry - F&B, front office or whatever. But, the resorts don't tend to advertise as they get swamped with unqualified wannabes - and people who will never show up for an interview. Cold calling the better resorts actually works quite well. They tend to hire at the end of high season.

Starting wages range quite a bit - from the low B30k at elementary schools to low- and mid-B40k at the better resorts. Most employers on Phuket reward longevity with better income.


----------



## arsenal9

Zark said:


> There is actually a pretty decent job market on Phuket. Yes, smaller than Bangkok, of course - but plenty of opportunity in the schools and resorts.
> 
> A good place to take a look would be TeachEnglishPhuket dot com. (Sorry, I can't post URLs yet - as a newbie on this site)
> 
> Schools like Kajonkietsuksa are desperately short for this semester. Satree Phuket just advertised in the Phuket Gazette - you can find the advert on the online classified pages at PhuketGazette dot net. Dara Samuth is always looking for teachers as well.
> 
> I believe you can find the URLs for all those schools on the Teach English Phuket site.
> 
> Many of the resorts have quite decent positions - particularly if you have any experience in the hospitality industry - F&B, front office or whatever. But, the resorts don't tend to advertise as they get swamped with unqualified wannabes - and people who will never show up for an interview. Cold calling the better resorts actually works quite well. They tend to hire at the end of high season.
> 
> Starting wages range quite a bit - from the low B30k at elementary schools to low- and mid-B40k at the better resorts. Most employers on Phuket reward longevity with better income.


thank you for your response. i ll take a look at those sites you mentioned. tx again


----------



## linda1

Zark said:


> There is actually a pretty decent job market on Phuket. Yes, smaller than Bangkok, of course - but plenty of opportunity in the schools and resorts.
> 
> A good place to take a look would be TeachEnglishPhuket dot com. (Sorry, I can't post URLs yet - as a newbie on this site)
> 
> Schools like Kajonkietsuksa are desperately short for this semester. Satree Phuket just advertised in the Phuket Gazette - you can find the advert on the online classified pages at PhuketGazette dot net. Dara Samuth is always looking for teachers as well.
> 
> I believe you can find the URLs for all those schools on the Teach English Phuket site.
> 
> Many of the resorts have quite decent positions - particularly if you have any experience in the hospitality industry - F&B, front office or whatever. But, the resorts don't tend to advertise as they get swamped with unqualified wannabes - and people who will never show up for an interview. Cold calling the better resorts actually works quite well. They tend to hire at the end of high season.
> 
> Starting wages range quite a bit - from the low B30k at elementary schools to low- and mid-B40k at the better resorts. Most employers on Phuket reward longevity with better income.




It seems that you know about schools in Phuket. Do you know about the british international school. Is it the best school for foreign kids?


----------



## Zark

linda1 said:


> It seems that you know about schools in Phuket. Do you know about the british international school. Is it the best school for foreign kids?


It is one of the only two real options. 

The other is QSI Phuket (Google it) - a very small American curriculum school. 

There are a few other quasi-pseudo "International Schools" - which means they might have a few more English classes. . . . but not of real "International School" standards.


----------



## linda1

*school*



Zark said:


> It is one of the only two real options.
> 
> The other is QSI Phuket (Google it) - a very small American curriculum school.
> 
> There are a few other quasi-pseudo "International Schools" - which means they might have a few more English classes. . . . but not of real "International School" standards.


Thank you. 
We speak spanish, but my kids are in a bilingual school (50% spanish and 50% english). I want for them the best option, considering that a change will be difficult for my spanish kids. 
Do you know how difficul is the admission to the British International S?
I think that if they don`t are admited at this school, we can not move to Phuket.


----------



## JamesFrench

I came to teach English and was told by several people I spoke to who had been out before that Bangkok has far more opportunities for teachers - though I'm new working here myself so can't speak for myself yet! Good luck with it.


----------

